
API Driven Twitter Advertising - apievangelist
http://www.apievangelist.com/2012/07/29/api-driven-twitter-advertising/
======
jhull
Not something I had thought about initially, but agree that they are missing
the "what the user sees" view similar to how Google lets you see what
different searches look like with your ads.[1]

[1] Google AdPreview tool <https://adwords.google.com/d/AdPreview>

